# crack in basement drywall



## jimmyjimmy (May 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

I first want to thank you for taking the time to help me. I know that you are all professionals and time is money, so thanks!

Ive got a 4ft crack in my basement drywall right on a stud. The condo is a year old. Should i be concerned that this is an indication of a foundation problem?

http://imgur.com/ptEUO0V

Thanks!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

How old is the house?


----------



## jimmyjimmy (May 12, 2015)

Its a year old


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Question. ...was the join mesh tape like if your not a proffesional u will see squares in the crack


----------



## jimmyjimmy (May 12, 2015)

Nope. No mesh tape.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Could have been a dry tape, cracked along the edge of the tape where there is no mud.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Try to push it softly with a finger, does it feel like there is air under the papirtape ?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I dont know about u.s standards but in aus i wouldnt join sheets on a stud for start i have always been taught timber shrinks and contracts


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> I dont know about u.s standards but in aus i wouldnt join sheets on a stud for start i have always been taught timber shrinks and contracts


You don't break your butt joins on a stud? Sounds to me like the o p has a cracked butt join. It could be for so many reasons !!! I've heard the term settlement cracks for years...no such thing! Unless the foundation is dropping which is rarely the case. ....unless he has a sever foundation problem his home Aint gonna fall apart!! It's just a cracked butt joint. And unless I was there from hang to paint. It's really hard for me to say why it happened.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

moore said:


> You don't break your butt joins on a stud? Sounds to me like the o p has a cracked butt join. It could be for so many reasons !!! I've heard the term settlement cracks for years...no such thing! Unless the foundation is dropping which is rarely the case. ....unless he has a sever foundation problem his home Aint gonna fall apart!! It's just a cracked butt joint. And unless I was there from hang to paint. It's really hard for me to say why it happened.


Well from what i have learnt about the science of a cracked but join that lands on a stud.....i believe any join the has no recess eg flat butt join has a high chance of crack on a new build as there a a very thin layer of conpound hense why i do butt join "proping" which is what trim tex butt board does it hollows out the join allowing more mud which allows more strength i think the bottom line is you have a new construcrion with settling the weakest joins are the butts...hense we hollow ours out....i reccomend a v out of the crack pre fill and re tape of fibafuse and she will be as good as gold mate


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Well from what i have learnt about the science of a cracked but join that lands on a stud.....i believe any join the has no recess eg flat butt join has a high chance of crack on a new build as there a a very thin layer of conpound hense why i do butt join "proping" which is what trim tex butt board does it hollows out the join allowing more mud which allows more strength i think the bottom line is you have a new construcrion with settling the weakest joins are the butts...hense we hollow ours out....i reccomend a v out of the crack pre fill and re tape of fibafuse and she will be as good as gold mate


I v my butts and pre fill before tape....but I don't use mesh.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats always a good preventative as well allowing more mud to bind the sheets together


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

For me on walls I join my buts on a stud and the main reason for this....is people leaning on walls and kids playing around inside 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

jimmyjimmy said:


> Its a year old


I assume 2x4 studs. 

Where the screws beside each other ? 

I guess 

1- house resting... 

2- screws where beside each other on the joint which split the stud somehow...

3- something leaned on joint before it dries... 

... 

Let us know if you find out the reason.


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> I dont know about u.s standards but in aus i wouldnt join sheets on a stud for start i have always been taught timber shrinks and contracts



We join sheets on a stud :whistling2:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

sheep said:


> We join sheets on a stud :whistling2:


Sheep its ok but i run a really high end service everything is done to the best possible way in saying that i dont think it wrong to do it just not on my show


----------

